# The 187 miler



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

todays haul...keep in mind the nearest B&M is 65-70 miles, so I have to do my part for the community ;-) What isnt pictured is the CAO 4th of July pack, they had plenty of them.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pick ups!! It looks like it was worth the trip!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like the round trip was worth it!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul!! Those padrons are really :dribble: looking!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pickup FJ - the top two pics are especially delectible! What a great selection you snagged. Looks like you should be set for a while now.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Fj you wont like those SanCristobals,better send north for demolition of them!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice haul. Great pickups. you have some good time comen.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

paint said:


> Fj you wont like those SanCristobals,better send north for demolition of them!!!


OH Yes I will!! Those are my 'been a good boy' smokes. The new to try are ofcourse the NUBS, and the La Riqueza's, and just had to get the TORANO in a bottle. I think I'll torch the entire CAO July 4 package on the 4th.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick ups FATMAN


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow! :dribble:
lots of my favorites there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Was a nice ride on the bike too I'm sure....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

OK...i have to get a towel to wipe up the drool!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Nice Pickup!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> OH Yes I will!! Those are my 'been a good boy' smokes. The new to try are ofcourse the NUBS, and the La Riqueza's, and just had to get the TORANO in a bottle. I think I'll torch the entire CAO July 4 package on the 4th.


Thats what i am screaming bro take them all out!!!

:eeek:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

excellent pickup. well worth the drive


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups! You definitely made the most of your trip!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

That's one heck of a haul. You definitely made it worth your while.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Those should be good for the holiday weekend


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is what i call making the trip well worth it! very very nice especially the top two pics


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

You have great taste.

:dribble:


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice pick ups


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great selection!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul!! :dribble:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanx all. Was indeed a great ride, IF I can get the phone-camera photos downloaded You'll see why I made a 130mile round trip a 187 mile bike ride...a beautiful day, 97 degrees, and ONLY $4.17 per gallon


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

We have similar pallets


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I would make the same ride for those smokes.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Definetely worth the walk!!! Great selection!


----------

